# J.R.R.Tolkien: Artist and Illustrator



## Arda Frog (Jun 22, 2009)

After reading J. R. R. Tolkien: Artist and Illustrator a few years ago I became interested in the classics with his art for the dust-jackets. Over the years I picked up the following hardcover reprints. All are available from the UK. The 70th Anniverssary version of the Hobbit is available in the US. I much prefer Tolkien's cover art for these books.

If you have not read J.R.R.Tolkien: Artist and Illustrator, I highly recommend it. 
*------------------------------------------
J**.R.R.Tolkien: Artist and Illustrator (Hardcover)*
by Wayne G. Hammond (Author), Christina Scull (Author) 
Hardcover: 208 pages
Publisher: HarperCollins Publishers Ltd (31 Oct 1995)
Language English
ISBN-10: 0261103229
ISBN-13: 978-0261103221







The Hobbit: 70th Anniversary Edition: or There and Back Again (Hardcover)
by J.R.R. Tolkien (Author)
Hardcover: 320 pages
Publisher: HarperCollins Publishers Ltd (August 20, 2001)
ISBN-10: 0261103288
ISBN-13: 978-0261103283






The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring (Hardcover)
by J.R.R. Tolkien (Author) 
Hardcover: 432 pages
Publisher: HarperCollins Publishers Ltd; 50th Anniversary ed edition (17 Oct 2005)
Language English
ISBN-10: 0007203543
ISBN-13: 978-0007203543






The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers (Hardcover)
by J.R.R. Tolkien (Author) 
Hardcover: 352 pages
Publisher: HarperCollins Publishers Ltd; 50th Anniversary Ed edition (17 Oct 2005)
Language English
ISBN-10: 0007203551
ISBN-13: 978-0007203550






The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King (Hardcover)
by J.R.R. Tolkien (Author) 
Hardcover: 432 pages
Publisher: HarperCollins Publishers Ltd; 50th Anniversary Ed edition (17 Oct 2005)
Language English
ISBN-10: 000720356X
ISBN-13: 978-0007203567






The Silmarillion (Hardcover)
by J.R.R. Tolkien (Author) 
Hardcover: 384 pages
Publisher: HarperCollins Publishers Ltd; New edition edition (19 Jul 2006)
Language English
ISBN-10: 0261102427
ISBN-13: 978-0261102422






Unfinished Tales: (Hardcover)
by J.R.R. Tolkien (Author) 
Hardcover: 512 pages
Publisher: HarperCollins Publishers Ltd (21 Aug 2006)
Language English
ISBN-10: 026110215X
ISBN-13: 978-0261102156


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 23, 2009)

I like those covers. I wish I had better resources; Christmas is a long way away.


----------

